# Ricoh Gx7000 Gelsprinter



## ypooj (May 18, 2009)

I am considering buying a Ricoh Gx 7000 Gelsprinter from an office supplies business and then purchasing the Sublijet Dye Sub Ink Cartridges from another supplier. Can anyone advise me whether this would be the same as buying a Ricoh Gx7000 Printer with Sublijet cartridges from a Dye Sublimation supplier? Would it still come with the PowerDriver-R ?
There is a saving of over $200 if I do it this way. Sorry to be cheapscate but the funds saved would be very useful.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

The power driver comes with the ink....not the printer...your idea should work just fine. BUT...if you buy the printer DO NOT install the OEM inks!....not sure why but when I got my 7000 and inks...there was big warnings about this. BTW...my printer works just fine..faster/better than any Epson I have had (several C80 series, 1280, 1400, C120) no clogs...even after a 3 week vacation...I am happy with it


----------



## jpkevin (Oct 22, 2007)

Hi Judy,

I can speak from my experience as a supplier, that our complete packages are discounted. The Ricoh GX7000 prices are all over the place due to the significant price increase that Ricoh just had. Going from around $750 to over $1000, so it can really be apples and oranges. The powerdriver software can be downloaded at www.sawgrassink.com
Again, from my experience, we have worked with Ricoh to take care of warranty issues on behalf of our customers, which you may not get from another source. I certainly understand your point of view. 
It is a free download.


----------

